# Silver Spray



## Douglas Paterson (May 2, 2010)

I have had a query from a colleague in New Zealand about a Broch boat called the Silver Spray which was bought by Gamrie trawler skipper called Frank Watt and sailed out to and worked by him in New Zealand.
I have found a boat FR 226 which began life as the Provident and then, I believe, became the Silver Spray about 1953/54. The Provident went ashore and was damaged on the West Coast. As the Silver Spray under a skipper Cardno she won the Hartley Trophy (Drifters) for being the top grosser in the Autumn herring season in Whitby in 1955.
If anyone could confirm any of this and/or provide any more info or photos for the folk in New Zealand I'd be really grateful.
Douglas
www.fishingboatheritage.com


----------

